# Kids and SUN BLINDs in an '01 5301...



## BimmerBeej (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get Sun Blinds? Rear window? :dunno:


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

i think you can retrofit these, parts from your dealer. Check www.bmwtips.com for a write up. i think i saw it there.
Mike


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45744&highlight=rear+sun+shade

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49271&highlight=rear+sun+shade

These are for 3-er, would have thought there is something equiv for a 5-er? :dunno:

I have both, but have only fitted the side shades so far. Genuine Bimmer parts and fit perfectly. Still waiting for a free weekend to fit the rear window shade.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

It is some work putting it in after the fact but it can be done. The good news is that your car is perfectly set-up to receive a kit with minor wiring needing to be added. I have a 2001 530i with the sunshade kit (ordered it that way). Too bad you are on the other coast. I wonder what a dealer might charge you...I bet it would be pretty expensive but it is absolutely do-able. 

Do a search here on the 5er board 'rear sunshade' as items of this nature have been discussed before.


----------



## Mbmw540i (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a set of black OEM E39 door panels with sunshades if interested.


----------



## gutiergm (Apr 30, 2004)

*Door Panels with Sunshades*

Would you please let me know if you have sold these tow items? I would be interested.

Best Regards,
German J. Gutierrez
2003 525i
CDV Dave Z
Rear Deck M5 Spoiler
M5 Grills


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Mbmw540i said:


> I have a set of black OEM E39 door panels with sunshades if interested.


My good man, do you have the front door panels available?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

You actually may be better off just getting the windows tinted. My car came with the sun shades, and I am not sure how well they actually keep the sun off of the kids/people in the rear. It might also be cheaper to tint the windows. I would have rather just had my windows tinted, but I feel like since I have the sunshades, it would be overkill to tint the windows as well.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 30, 2004)

*I find the factory sun shades to be great*

I cannot speak to the issue of retro-fitting as my 2002 540i was ordered with the factory shades.

What I like about them is two-fold - they do a great job lowering the direct UV and additionally you can slide them out of the way at night or in foul weather.

regards,

patrick


----------



## Mbmw540i (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, I still have all 4 door panels availabe. Rear panels have sunshade option. I also have the front and back seats, fronts are the 540 sport option seats, very nice.
Please email repsonses to [email protected]


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Mbmw540i said:


> Yes, I still have all 4 door panels availabe. Rear panels have sunshade option. I also have the front and back seats, fronts are the 540 sport option seats, very nice.
> Please email repsonses to [email protected]


Maybe you, German, and I can work something out. I have
the sunshaded black rear door panels as well, but the problem is that they have
matte Shadowline trim (they came from another 540), and I need the high
gloss version to match the rest of my car. If I recall, the parts you have are from a 2001 540i sport, which will have the high gloss molding.

If German has the matte black, I can give him my rear door panels and take what you have. Otherwise I would still be interested in the driver's panel. Do you have any console or dash parts?


----------



## Mbmw540i (Mar 22, 2004)

email sent


----------

